

Hubot - morphics
http://hubot.github.com/

======
tomorgan
Hubot has a pretty interesting history, especially when you consider how
crucial it is today to the daily operation of stuff at Github. There's a
really good interview which has some stuff in it about Hubot from
Hanselminutes (with Paul Betts and Justin Spahr-Summers of GitHub):
[http://www.hanselminutes.com/375/on-culture-and-
remoteness-a...](http://www.hanselminutes.com/375/on-culture-and-remoteness-
at-github-with-paul-betts-and-justin-spahr-summers)

